# IBS-D with frequent urination



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

I was diagnosed with the ibs late last year, and at times i find that i have to urinate often druing the day and night, and cannot go to stores or anywhere because when i feel i have to urinate and cannot get to the bathroom, it pushes on something that makes me have to do the other, this is so bad i do not work, i do not go out much unless in the yard in the summer, does anyone else have this problem and also i have alot of gas problems and is embarrassing to go out and stand in lines at the stores, which i will not do, because of this i have been so depressed, and cannot find anything that helps, i have tried probiotics, which can help at times, i have gotten special diarrhea pills from my doctor which did help some, but i still have this problem with urination, not all the time but most of the time it flares up, it is hard for me to make appts to see the doctor and sit in the waiting room in fear all the time and then in the office waiting for the doctor, thank you for any information,


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi CamilleSorry you're having these problems. While IBS flare ups do make the whole ab area over active, I'm not sure if that could also affect the bladder. Have you talked to your dr. about this? You might want to bring this up with your dr. just to stay on the safe side and make sure that your urinary system is healthy.What diarrhea pills are you given? Imodium? There's a lot of meds/treatments to try. Antispasmodics may also slow down the system besides reducing pain. Also you might want to give Probiotics a try. A lot of people find it very helpful. A lot of IBSers even those whose symptoms are severe have found Mike's IBS 100 CDs (hypnotherapy) helpful. So, for the long haul, you might want to give that a try, too.For now, about going to the dr., you might try making an afternoon appt., since the colon becomes less active by then. Take Imodium in the morning and before you go out, and give yourself a few hours to prep in advance. In the waiting room if you feel anxious, try breathe deeply and slowly in and out until you feel calmer. Hope you find something that works well soon. Do let us know how you do.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I, too, find that link from time to time. I don't know how it works; but occasionally I think I just need to urinate and discover that isn't the case. This is usually when my poops are at their softer stage, which I used to associate with low fiber but now realize that it also tracks with the amount of fat in my diet. If you can cut the bad fat and just substitute the healthy ones--olive oil & flax oil come immediately to mind--and in only small portions, this may lessen the problem.Mark


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

If you are already using Imodium, that would cause for you to urinate a lot more suddenly because it works by removing the "liquid" from the diarrhea... which is how it slows you down.Otherwise, I'm not sure. It doesn't sound alarming though....


----------



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

thank you i have told my doctor several times about this yet she doesnt say anything about it, i have tried probiotic yogurt, powder, was somewhat helpful, not the yogurt but maybe because i dont have it long enough, or enough of it, i appreciate your response, this ibs is for the birds, lol i truly hate life this way, but i will keep reading about new things people try and give them a try also, thank you again,


----------



## jerry1127 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Camille,I know exactly how you feel cause I have very similar situation. However, frequent urinating is also a sign of diabetes. Talk to your doctor and have some blood test, make sure it is not diabetes. My doctor prescribes me Ditropan but it can be substituted with Oxybutynin ( cheaper ). The drug slows down the frequency of going to urinate and it has side effect of constipation which may be a benefit to IBS-D because it slow down the urgency to poo. I am taking Oxybutynin on weekdays so I can go to work and Immodium AD on weekend if I plan to go out. Also watch out what you eat........ try to avoid red meat intake too much. So far, it works for my daily routine and I hope it may help you to ease your IBS. Or try those diapers for adult while you are outdoor........ Hope this helps. remember! you are NOT alone,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

thank you and i will mention that to my doctor, wearing diapers on the other hand well, i cant get myself to do that, for if i have diarrhea it wont be much help with the smell in public, lol but i would like to have something to help me, may i ask you a personal question, how is your sex life, dont get me wrong, i live with a man but cannot have sex, its either too embarrassing with the gas i get alot, or i have to poo, and im afraid it will come on while having sex, im very sorry to be so personal, but i dont have any friends, and i dont have anyone i know that has this, but i have wanted to find someone i could ask about this, if i stepped out of line im very sorry, i didnt mean to, its just i dont know what to do with my situation, for two days now i have to urinate alot, i have been tested for diabetes and do not have it, i have had alot of blood tests to fnd nothng, and i had the colonoscopy plus other things done, that is when they finally confirmed what i thought for years, to be true, again im sorry to ask you this, but i need to find someone who can tell me what to do, not that sex is that important to me or the guy but i just cant keep saying i dont feel good, its been about a year now that i have done this, thank you so much for any help,


----------



## jerry1127 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Camille.wearing diaper is not for diarrhea is in case there is no time for urinating. And you don't wear iy every day only if you have some long trip.no need to apologize..it is quite normal to ask,,,,,,,,,,whom you can ask if there is no one suuround you.....Yes, mine is fine,,,,,,, At first, I did feel nervous. After telling her my situation, she is quite understanding and we never had any problem........ I think you should tell your partner your situation. If he really love and care for you, he can understand your condition and you will not need to hide anything............


----------



## Selkie (Jan 9, 2009)

I find imodium makes me need to pee A LOT! Its not as bad as having D all day but its still VERY annoying because I can't even drive the car for more than an hour without being desparate to go.As for the sex thing, I'm sorry everyone but I'm going to be really blunt, please don't read on if you may be offended...I find oral sex keeps my boyfriend happy if I'm not feeling so good. I am able to have sex but only on good days. The oral sex keeps him satisfied, I don't have to feel guilty that I can't have sex and we are both happy!


----------



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

thank you and i dont mind blunt at all, i asked the question needing advice and you gave it, i have taken imodium but usually the off brand will help me, all the time i took them i had no peeing problem, i dont take them daily, i only take them if i need to stop the d so i can sleep or have to go to stores, it lasted awhile this time and is gone but comes and goes, im not sure what it is, but when it flares up i really have to get to the potty, lol or it irritates me the other way, and then im in trouble, i have taken another medication for the diarrhea called diphenoxylate and they seemed to help, but then i ran out and had more but now out again, i feel bad to have to ask for more from the doctor but may need to, i will say thank you to all of you that have given me advice for i am at my wits end anymore, things get so bad that im on depression pills and have even went as far as making out letters for my son and daughter and grandchild that i am raising explaining why i did waht i did if i do end my life, im still here and will try more things before giving up, i have to be honest, i cant stand not having my freedom as i once had, to come and go as i pleased go out for hours not worrying about running to the bathroom, and not making it, i guess im not alone in this but it feels that i am, i guess if i had a guy that had the same thing would be better to want to live, for they would understand what im going thru, but then we would be fighting for the bathroom wouldnt we, lol thank you again to you and all for all the words and advice, i will check in now and then, have a good night to you all,


----------



## jerry1127 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Camille,Dont give up hope. Life is so precious. I used to ask " why me!" all the time. I guess God must be thinking that I have a wonderful life so he give me some bump in my life. Like my doctor said to me.." yes, it is inconvenience in my life but it is not life threatening" So Camille, if we can not get rid of IBS, we try to adjust our daily life around it. Believe me! thing will get better. As time passes, you will find a way to cope with it and fit into your daily routine. As I said before, you are NOT alone and that is why people here are all supporting each other, emotionally and psychologocally. Feel free to come back to talk about anything in your mind. You'll feel much better. Good luck and God be with you...Jerry


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Camille,My heart goes out to you. 10 years ago I was there, with a "flare" that had lasted for 10 years straight, only getting worse. Thankfully, I did not have the excruciating pain that so many speak of; but I, too, was virtually housebound until after my post-lunch poop and at my wit's end. At the time I had just discovered nutritional supplementation as a substitute for pharmaceuticals. Because I had some x-rays taken to look at my discs, my chiropractor discovered a couple of small, bright lines where none should be, which looked like other instances of cholesterol blocks that he had seen. I had heard of a blend of fruit extracts from red grapes and other flavonoid sources--at the time, I had never heard that word before--and thought I would try them, based on some others' results, before giving myself up to a doctor for a lifetime of Lipitor. That was the beginning of my recovery from IBS, GERD, and a mild case of brain fog, as well as some other circulatory conditions. So I just want to encourage you to keep trying new approaches to this. Most of us don't know what caused our problems and so we can't know what will solve them. I certainly did not start out on this path trying to address my bowel and digestive problems; rather just to keep myself from falling asleep behind the wheel and to avoid the heart attack I had been working on for some 25 years. Still, it has happened for me and something should help it happen for you.Stay with it. Post-IBS life is possible.Mark


----------



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank You, Last night was a nightmare, I hate those times, which are often, woke up with terrible pain in lower part of my abdomen, good thing i ran to the bathroom which seems like a mile away in that situation, but i made it still so sleepy i thought i was walking in my sleep so to speak, LOL but i had that a few times then laid on the couch which i have to do being a bit closer to the bathroom, not close enough though, I get so tired being awaken that way, I just feel so trapped alot of the times, living with someone that doesnt understand is another nightmare, I truly wish that were something more that can help us when we are this way, I let myself get cleaned out so to speak but soon I will take diarrhea pills so maybe I can sleep tonight, In the beginning it was so awful, I would eat noodle soup and after that i couldnt figure out what was wrong, i ran to the bathroom every five to ten minutes apart, around twelve times and more, diarrhea so bad, just from soup, i lived that way for a few years, then i was afraid of eating and got ill because i was starving myself, but i thought well i cant eat or im going to run in the bathroom again, so i refused to eat, then on the boards online i heard from a woman that had ibs, i thought well, i wasnt diagnosed with that so i didnt know but she told me to try probiotic powder, so i went to the health store and got some and sure enough i could eat, i was shocked, so i owe her alot for the information and that helped me to eat, but it was so expensive i know, cost shouldnt be the problem but when you dont work and have no money then what do u do, nothing, but i had to see the doctor several times, go thru alot of tests, colonoscopy etc, still found nothing wrong, then i asked them do you think it could be ibs, they said no, i dont feel that it is that, i said okay then i guess its my imagination right, lol well i was tired of not having an answer to this, then one day i get a call last year and they said its ibs, i said well dah,,, i said okay what now, they said take fibercon everyday, ya well okay, but i am at the stage where i have tried to commit suicide, for i am not one to be beat by anything, but this is getting me down alot, but i am still here, i went to see a head doctor and told her what i was feelign etc, i am now on ssi, and medicaid so now at least im able to get medicine for what i have, at least to try things, the doctor askes me why didnt you come in sooner, i said well lets see, is there a free clinic, would have u have seen me without money, noooooooooo, i swear at times people piss me off, lol sorry, i just say whats on my mind, lol anyway i thank you for writing, and im still trying to find things to help me, i hope to hear from you again if you come up with anything else to try, im all for anything at this point, lol take care now, camille


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. I have IBD-D , I also have to wee alot when i have a bout, My IBS is really bad at moment , i have had an episode for 2 weeks now, , i cant go to work at the moment, , i get pain in abdomin left side, wind, bloating, the feeling of a sore inflammed bottom, making me feel i need the loo when perhaps i dont, I go to wee loads more, day and night. I cant go anywhere unless i know where the nearest toilet is, I take clean underwear and wipes with me when i go out, which is rare. I take amitriptyline and buscopan, imodium and probiotic and prebiotic capsules, Nothing works, It makes no difference if i cut out certain foods. I am so fed up with this, its ruining my life, What can i do. HELP.


----------



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

HiI am soooooooooo sorry that your having trouble, I too know what is like, at first before i was diagnosed with this i was about to commit suicide, yes, i would not eat anything for two weeks, and i was feeling so bad and hungry and scared of food, it was awful, then a lady told me about probiotic powder but you say it does nothing for you, it did help me within days, i got a bottle of it from health hutt, and im not on it any longer, i cant afford it, some say how can you not afford it, easy, what do i pay it with, lol i have not found anything else that works, so now when i eat i take about 7 dirarrhea pills and i was taking some pills my doc gave me diphenoxylate or something like that, lol it was for the diarrhea and it helped me too, seeming i cant go anywhre i say heck im eating, lol no matter what i eat also it depends on my stomach i guess, when i do go somewhere i dont eat nothing and im telling you i get hungry when i get home, i find that i can eat stupid snacks tho, just what i need fat food, but that doesnt bother me, just regular food doesn, and i love fruit and veggies but i cant handle those with the gas etc, i dont need gas when im going to stand in line at the stores, lol last year was so bad that i ate soup and i ran to the toilet all day and night every 5 to 10 minutes and i was so sore down there, but i have been doing better, i hope someone can help you seeming nothing i said works for you, i do know what it is like and just saying that im sure doesnt help alot but i dont know how we got this but id trade for the other ibs -c right now, lol


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi CamilleI spent all last night crying, this is getting me down, Im taking so many immodium, ive got a lot of pain and discomfort in my bottom, gurgling tummy, it feels like everything is moving rapidly fast through the stomach, just dont know what to do. I cant afford to be off work for too long, i dont get paid. Do you get pain and discomfort in your bottom and feel like you want a poo even if you dont. Ive got an appoinment with specialist in 2 weeks, (if i dont go crazy before then.) He will probably say my nerves are making it worse, which i know it does, but you try not worrying about it, its not easy, especially when it comes from people who have no idea what you go through. Have had scans, endoscopies and colonoscopies before, nothing showed up.Sorry for moaning, have a moan at me if you feel like it. Keep in touchCherrypie09


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Cherrypie,I had 10 years of that before I started using the Provex CV (for my cholesterol) and found it also repaired my digestive system and bowels. If you haven't already, take a look at this thread, especially some of the links that Patman put up down near the bottom.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=93324Good luck to you.Mark


----------



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi, Yes I understand that unless you have it they dont know ###### what were going thru, I get so bad I havent had sex in about a year or more, Not all the time I have pain thank god, but when it hits me in bed it hurts like hell, sorry for cussing, but it does, Ihave alot of gas problems also which I hate for I cant go to stores like that, ya right stand in line and pass gas with all those people around, dont feel alone about cant stand this ######, literally, I cant either, I have had tests and colonoscopy also, of course nothing was found, then more blodd tests, everything then they call me after about a year of this #### and tell me what i already knew, i have ibs, i told the doctors that i think i have it and they said no im sure you dont have that, ya okay, nerves and stress can make it worse, I can understand that you need to work, but if you cant you cant, are you married, is work a must for you, are you depressed at all, if so you can get ssi for depression, Im not sure ssi gives help for ibsers, which I dont understand at all, for it is something that stops us all from doing normal things in life, I am on ssi for depression, for sometime there I came closer and closer to ending what I have, I was not eating in fear of food, I was up all night every night almost the d would wake me up and id end up in the bathroom most of the time and had to sit in the kitchen near the bathroom which is still too far for me, but when i took that probiotic powder, it let me eat, it has to be I think 10 billion good bacteria or something, and you have to take it three times a day, its tasteless, i use to put it in juice or most of the time gator ade, and the lady that told me about it is still on it, she is doing okay, not cured of course but better, she works, I on the other hand, have problems everyday, not with going potty, for i let myself go a few times and then i say thats it no more so i take alot of diarrhea pills and then sit down and watch tv and settle down, I wish I could help you, I really do, I am sooooooooo sorry that we have to deal with this, but you do need to see someone about your pain, and yes I too go in the bathroom having to poo and cant, you could have both diearrhea and constipation ibs, you said you tried probiotic but did you try the stuff at store, like yogurt etc, i went to the health hutt here and got the bottle of it and it has to be about 10 billion good bacteria or something if i look on the net ill write back and tell you, i know the bottle is about 16.00 ouch,,, and will last almost two weeks, you dont know me but if you cant afford it i can give you the money, I know you think im some crazy person, well i can be, LOL come on laugh a little we need to, I just want you to feel better as I want to, I will talk later or you can go online and look up the powder and it can tell you, take care and try try to relax, i know its hard to, just try okay,


----------



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

me again, its called Solgar Multi-acidophilus powder non dairy, and it has to be the powder not caps, they dont really work, just try a bottle and take it three times a day and see if it will help, just one bottle, it will be worth it to try, its in a brown bottle and I think again its about 10 billion good bacteria or something like that, i had the bottle here but must have thrown it out, let me know okay,


----------



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

well maybe with your pain you can try that product they are talking about, we have to try whatever we can to find what works for each one of us, again let me know what your trying and how it is working, bye now take care


----------



## erinp (Mar 7, 2011)

camille55 said:


> I was diagnosed with the ibs late last year, and at times i find that i have to urinate often druing the day and night, and cannot go to stores or anywhere because when i feel i have to urinate and cannot get to the bathroom, it pushes on something that makes me have to do the other, this is so bad i do not work, i do not go out much unless in the yard in the summer, does anyone else have this problem and also i have alot of gas problems and is embarrassing to go out and stand in lines at the stores, which i will not do, because of this i have been so depressed, and cannot find anything that helps, i have tried probiotics, which can help at times, i have gotten special diarrhea pills from my doctor which did help some, but i still have this problem with urination, not all the time but most of the time it flares up, it is hard for me to make appts to see the doctor and sit in the waiting room in fear all the time and then in the office waiting for the doctor, thank you for any information,


----------



## erinp (Mar 7, 2011)

I also have this problem. I did go to my doctor and she said that she has observed a connection between IBS and urinary urgency (OAB)I wear depends when I go out and know I will be away from toilets. If I hold my urine the pressure builds and I will have a bowel incident, I usually will wet befor this happens if I am unable to get to a bathroom. I refuse to let my life be controlled by this, as far as I can. Wearing a diaper makes my life bearable, I have had very bad experiences with different medications, taken numerous tests ect. Don't let this limit your life, there are a lot of people so much worse off. I have found no one even knows I wear a diaper and even with accidents I have never had any one comment.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I also get urgency and frequency when my IBS flares. If I get excessive bloating, I will have urgency and frequency. There is a link between IBS and urgency. When I was first diagnosed I thought I was having a problem with overactive bladder and went to the urologist. They did a cystoscopy and found nothing. Then a few years ago they thought I had endometriosis and I had an laporscopy and they found an endometrial impant on my bladder (that was the reason for the urgency and frequency). Now I know that when I get the urgency and frequency that it has to do with the IBS. Trust me there is a link. Are you bloater now?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe there is a link most people here seem to have missed between IBS-D and urination.When you go to the toilet because of D it is natural to urinate at the same time. People with D go to the toilet often which leads to also urinating often.That leads to shrinking of the bladder and you have to go even more....I on top of this also found a connection where if I hold my pee for to to long it pressure my bowels and I believe that I would probably ###### myself before I would pee myself if I tried holding the pee in the morning.


----------



## hemanth (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,

I had IBS problem. I feel, IBS is a irritation rather than a disease. It is the impact that troubles us.

I had constipation(incomplete defacation), relative appetite loss and frequent urination problem.

Now i dont have these problems on most of the days.

-> Constipation:

First I was very depressed and has sleeping troubles. Then I almost accepted the problem and tried to to move on.

I changed the place. Earlier i was in bangalore(avg. chill climate) to chennai(avg. hot climate).

I stopped eating non-veg from hotels. I tried to reduce the non-veg eating frequency to once in a week.

I followed the above for months.

Suddenly one day i realised that i am hurting people through my words and behavior. Then i prayed to god feeling sorry for what i did and asked him to guide me to not to hurt others.That day i realised the magic of god. That day i had a smooth defaction and from that day onwards constipation problem was slowly going away. I have the problem on some days mostly because of less sleep and stress at office.

-> Frequent urination

This continued for some months. Avg ~45 minutes once i felt the urge to urinate. sometimes it will be worse, ~10-20 mins once.

I started eating Amla and amla juice for a week and this problem has improved a lot.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Imodium in high doses makes me pee like a racehorse. I think it is because it makes your colon soak up so much liquid and that has to be evacuated somehow.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi camille55 you seem to be exactly the same as me health wise, im 34 and female, married with a teenage son and all this started when i was 30. over the past 4yrs i have got worse and worse to the point i had a breakdown last yr and had to give up my job in a supermarket as i couldnt bare the thought of leaving the house let alone go to work. i am just starting to get out with my husband short distance to the shop as the fear of not being close to a toilet is a nightmare even as you say to go to the doctors and wait to be seen sends me into a panic attack! the thought of going on a bus or in a taxi (dont drive or have a car) fills me with fear. i avoid all soical events and even though i despratley want to go the fear takes over me and i cant get past the front door. it affects my husband and son's life to as we cant go out and do anything as a family i to have been at that low point of wanting to end it all! even though my husband and son are suportive and try to understand as you know unless you have or are going through it you carnt possibly know the devestating effect ibs has on our life! i feel so guilty all of the time and hate myself for being this way! i think the peeing alot comes down to having a nervious bladder as i get that stressed and worked up about the what ifs that i make myself ill kicking of my ibsd and my bladder. i am on amptytryptline which do help slightly with the ibsd and im on mebreverine. if i have to leave the house i take 2 imodium 2 hrs before having to leave. the change your diet and cut stuff out does not work for me, i have tried everything! i also find manuka honey is helpfull but its expensive 16+ works best just a teaspoon a day. i just wish ibsd was recognised as an illness as so many of us have lost our independance and quality of life and should be able to get financial help! my medication costs me £50 a month and i have no income we live of my husbands wage which isnt alot. hope you can find something that helps you! take care!


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have to pee a lot when I have a flare. I think it's the colon swelling up and putting pressure on the bladder. All your organs are pretty tightly packed so that there's only so much room in your abdomen. When one organ swells up, it squeezes the others. When I have a flare I look 6 months pregnant due to my colon swelling and am peeing every hour. Having said that, it's always a good idea to have it checked out to make sure nothing else is wrong.


----------

